# Jumanji police car



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

You may have seen in my Super Troopers post, this is the police car from Jumanji. I made it about 10 years ago. it is made from the Revell snap kit and ebay decals. i had some issues where the black paint got under the masking.

jumanji001 by aus_mus, on Flickr
jumanji002 by aus_mus, on Flickr
jumanji003 by aus_mus, on Flickr
jumanji004 by aus_mus, on Flickr
jumanji006 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Looks great! Too bad about the black paint problem. Even so it’s very well done and looks very good.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Looks great! Too bad about the black paint problem. Even so it’s very well done and looks very good.


+1


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it came out fine. Those were big, fast cars in their day.


----------

